# Primitive Bird Arrow (flu-flu)



## Al33 (Aug 14, 2011)

The other day I was watching a TV program about primitive tribes in the jungles of Venezuela. The reporter was interviewing one of the tribesmen who happened to be an arrow maker. Although they did not talk about how he made his arrows I did see one in the video that caught my eye.  I am assuming it was used to hunt birds and I just had to try to make one to see if I could do it and make it work. The following is what I have come up with so far but I can see where there may be other/better ways of doing this.


I started by experimenting with a crooked shaft of river cane just to see how difficult it would be to make the prongs as part of the shaft. I made a tapered wooden plug from a piece of dowel larger than the diameter of the shaft and forced it down into the four prongs until it reached the end of the shaft. The plug forces the prongs slightly outward. 






Making the prongs as part of the shaft worked OK but I then decided to make the prongs separate and then haft them to a straightened shaft and I liked this method a lot better. Doing it this way allowed me more versatility and accessibility with making the prongs and inserting the spreader plug. 

With this method I carved the spreader plug with a male end to fit inside the shaft then used a quick-set glue to align and hold the prongs in place on the shaft before I started securing them with artificial sinew.

I made the prongs by cutting out a section of scrap cane between the nodes then splitting it into four pieces. I then carved them down to a point and charred the ends to harden them. With a little sanding I sharpened them to fine needle like points. The one at the bottom of this next pic is complete. I added a little JB Weld between the prongs only because I had a little excess from another project.













The prongs are spread out to 1.5” and I am thinking that they will spread out even further in flight increasing the odds of a kill on a flying bird. 





I fletched the shaft with 4 large turkey fletches but have not shot it yet. 













Not real sure how well the prongs are going to hold up once the arrow comes back to earth and I may need to make them thicker and shorter for strength. Currently they extend 7” from the end of the plug and are 9” long overall. Not sure when and where I will get to test it but in the meantime it will make a nice conversation piece.


----------



## CAL (Aug 14, 2011)

That is a good lookin arrow Al.The flu-flu arrows I have seen,the fletching looked like a feather duster.I guess to make the arrow slow.
Look at me,you would think i know all about flu-flu arrows.....NOT!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 14, 2011)

CAL said:


> That is a good lookin arrow Al.The flu-flu arrows I have seen,the fletching looked like a feather duster.I guess to make the arrow slow.
> Look at me,you would think i know all about flu-flu arrows.....NOT!



Cal, I almost went with the spiral wrap but the 4 large feathers will work also. Maybe I will make another one and do the spiral wrap on it.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice work Al can't wait to hear the test results.


----------



## dmedd (Aug 14, 2011)

That thing looks deadly Al....good job buddy!


----------



## Willjo (Aug 14, 2011)

Al that is a good looking arrow but where the fletching contacts the reed and sticks up if you use your hand for the arrow rest it will take a chunk of skin out of your hand. If you have an arrow rest on your bow you probabley won't have to worry about that. Sorry about being critical when everone is complimenting. nice arrow Al.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 14, 2011)

Willjo said:


> Al that is a good looking arrow but where the fletching contacts the reed and sticks up if you use your hand for the arrow rest it will take a chunk of skin out of your hand. If you have an arrow rest on your bow you probabley won't have to worry about that. Sorry about being critical when everone is complimenting. nice arrow Al.



I don't think you are being critical, just observant. Yes, that might present a problem if I shot off my hand but even so, the front ends of the quills are positioned behind a node and are not as raised up as might be perceived. I usually add a bead of glue to the front ends of the fletchings to help prevent this problem.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 14, 2011)

Good lookin arra Al! Kinda scary lookin too. If I was a bird I'd play dead.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 14, 2011)

Put some screen wire on that thing and you can really get after those carpenter bees!   De Debil made me say it!  LOL!  I'm interested to see how it performs as well.  It would be a hoot to shoot doves with it but not sure if legal?  I wouldn't want it "raining down on me!


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 14, 2011)

I would have to re-read the "witchery of archery," but I think they used arrows with tips similar.  Seems like they didn't spread them out, but when the arrow hit the animal it would expand.


----------



## gurn (Aug 14, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> I would have to re-read the "witchery of archery," but I think they used arrows with tips similar.  Seems like they didn't spread them out, but when the arrow hit the animal it would expand.


My wife dont like that book cause she loves Pond Scoggin. Maurice loved ta whack em for their plums. 

Al I think that arra would be the ticket for birds rabbits or treerats. Interestin and fine work there.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 15, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> I would have to re-read the "witchery of archery," but I think they used arrows with tips similar.  Seems like they didn't spread them out, but when the arrow hit the animal it would expand.



I think you are correct Mark, I kept thinking I had seen or read about similar arrows before but couldn't recall where.

Gurnie, I'm sure it would serve well for the other critters but not real sure on how well it would hold up. Might be a one shot deal with one. I also now recall reading somewhere where the Spanish Conquistadors experienced North American Indians using similar arrows to penetrate their chain-mail.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 15, 2011)

Willjo said:


> Al that is a good looking arrow but where the fletching contacts the reed and sticks up if you use your hand for the arrow rest it will take a chunk of skin out of your hand. If you have an arrow rest on your bow you probabley won't have to worry about that. Sorry about being critical when everone is complimenting. nice arrow Al.



That sounds like the voice of experience speakin


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Great looking arrow Al! Might work great for getting the apples from high atop the tree too!


----------



## CAL (Aug 15, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> Great looking arrow Al! Might work great for getting the apples from high atop the tree too!



Yeah but if ya missed,have to break for the bomb shelter.Gotta remember,"what goes up comes back down".




Sorry Al for my smart remarks,I couldn't resist.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2011)

That looks like a good bullfrog-getter, too.


----------

